# Use of Cannabidiol (CBD) For DP/DR (I'm trying it!!)



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi all, after years of searching for cannabidiol (CBD) in the absense of THC I have finally found it in the form of CBD capsules.

For those who don't know CBD is a compound found in cannabis though unlike THC it doesn't get you high. CBD has been studied and has been shown to be successful in the treatment of anxiety, schizophrenia, epilepsy, pain, insomnia and many more.

I have done some reasearch and found the effective doses for anxiety and schizophrenia ranges from approximately 150 mg CBD per day to 1 gram CBD per day.

Now looking at the available products it is nearly impossible to find CBD capsules at such a high dose.

I started out on 30 mg per day (a bottle of 30 15 mg pills cost $80CAN). You all must be wondering if it's helping... well I can tell you about a week after taking the pills I did notice a decrease in my anxiety but it went away after a couple days.. so I upped my dose. I am now on 45 mg per day. Again I feel a decrease in anxiety but not much else. I have found capsules that have a higher dose in a city a ways away from mine. I am trying to get them to send me the pills as some dispensaries do that.

Anyone else trying CBD? I will update as needed.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Good luck and thanks for sharing!


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm in Vancouver Canada, I use cbd caps from a dispensary which my psychiatrist suggested I try. They definitely help me but they're kinda expensive. $75 for 50 pills, tested to 33% cbd, 1.4 thc, and some other cannabinoids.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Also I use a high cbd oil, comes in a syringe, like the Rick Simpson cannabis oil, but not high Thc, it works better for me than the pills.


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

Waste of time and money.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

apoplexy said:


> Waste of time and money.


Your own personal opinion. Which is fine, but it does help me out very much. Maybe not for others.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey apoplexy, why do you think it's a waste? It's been shown to be effective against anxiety and schizophrenia with little to no side effects.


----------



## eyeholes (Nov 24, 2015)

back when i still vaped i used some fairly cheap cbd oil in my vaporizer for a short while. it did give me a strong relaxed sort of mellowed vibe and i did enjoy it. However i recently made the mistake of smoking weed again for the first time since getting dp'd and after dealing with a 2-3 hour panic attack i seriously doubt i'll touch anything cannabis related again.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi eyeholes, I know how you feel! I have pot-induced dp/dr... but cbd is non psychotrophic... it's the opposite of thc. It counteracts thc. i think it could help marijuana-induced dp/dr because I believe the thc is the culprit


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

If you have access to cannabidiol you should try it. It seems to be safe, so no problem.


----------

